# my mighty press is turning my shirts yellow



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

hello, everyone is been very helpful around here and i love it! i have another problem dough i just got my new press, a mighty press and jetprosoftstrech paper for lights i have been following the instructions 30sec 375o but for some reason the entire area of the press is leaving a yellow square on my shirts , i cut out the transfer place it, and around it comes out light yellowee what's the deal??? is the press burning my shirts?? should i lower the time or the heat? i will really appreciated if someone would help me soon thank you!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ufemia said:


> hello, everyone is been very helpful around here and i love it! i have another problem dough i just got my new press, a mighty press and jetprosoftstrech paper for lights i have been following the instructions 30sec 375o but for some reason the entire area of the press is leaving a yellow square on my shirts , i cut out the transfer place it, and around it comes out light yellowee what's the deal??? is the press burning my shirts?? should i lower the time or the heat? i will really appreciated if someone would help me soon thank you!!


Did it just start. Need more info to help you here. It sounds like you are doing everything correctly. I actully hope to finsih a new video this weekend putting a tranfer JPSS on a white tee shirt using a mighty press and absolutly use the same pressing and temp you did. No yellow. I alos did a mouse pad.


----------



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

thank you Lou
i have no idea what is going on i did some shirts yesterday and they were fine the only difference was that a little ink would still be on the transfer when i peeled them, today that didn't happened no left overs on the transfers which makes me think i'm leaving it too long , and also the preassure knob i don't knoe hoe to work it how do i know if i'm in a med to high preassuare ?


----------



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

are you using a teflon sheet? that can make a difference, and also, does the square stay there?
i know on my press sometimes it discolors shirts a bit, but after like 10 min, the dicoloration fades away as it cools down.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have a pressure knob? What model Mighty Press?

You have to increase the pressure for the transfer to embed into the fabric. 

I agree with Matt. A teflon sheet will protect your shirt from scorching. If you don't have one, some folks use parchment paper from the grocery store and place that over the transfer before pressing... but... at your time and temp, it would seem unlikely for a scorch to happen. That's usually around 400*. (_What kind of shirt are you using_?) So, that lead me to wonder if your press is running at the correct temp??? Try to test that with a temperture strip or an IR gun, like from Harbor Freight. 

To remove the scorch, you can try a 50/50 mix of water and hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle. If you do a search on removing scorch marks, you will find the threads on that from folks who use it. 

Good luck, I hope you can resolve this.


----------



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

thank you kelly i have a 11x15 mighty press it does have a pressure knob but i don't know how to use it? i have no idea when it's on med. high or low and i'm using a shirt from alternative the basic crew but i also tried on a hanes and the mark was there not as much as for the alternative , and also i drop the time to 25 sec is it bad when there's still a little bit of ink in the trasnfer when you peel it?


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

You aren't the only one - wondering if it is a brand issue rather than the press. 

Today we were trying out some ChromaBlast T-shirt transfers on our Phoenix Auto Open Presses from Imprintables and noticed that trying to do 375 for 40 seconds as we were instructed turned the shirts yellow - even using teflon sheets on the top and bottom. I can't say I ever recall having that issue before though ChromaBlast does require you press longer than we have done for say Transfer Express stuff.

The shirts we used were SanMar's 100% Cotton 6.1 oz t's.

Anyone have a brand of 100% white t's they can recommend. I probably will go back to my standby of Jerzee's 5.6 oz Z t's unless someone else steers me in a better direction.

Anyway, just wanted to let you know you are not alone...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ufemia said:


> thank you kelly i have a 11x15 mighty press


Oh, that's what I have, too. 



> it does have a pressure knob but i don't know how to use it? i have no idea when it's on med. high or low


Me, either.  Not for sure, but there is alot of this going around the forum... There's a newer press out with a digital pressure readout, but for those lucky folks, and them alone, they know for sure, the rest of us have come up with different ways that we guage it.

I spin the knob until it is really hard for me to close the press that last bit - to really get it to lock down. I have heard theories about "make it tight enough so you can slide a dollar bill out with difficulty" and that is heavy pressure, something like that, but I don't use that method. Some folks consider that heavy pressure is having to use 2 hands to close it. 

Well, on our press, parts are excluded from warranty if we use too much pressure on the upper platen, so I don't go with the two handed method, as the main reason I chose the press was the warranty.

I just use the method of tightening that knob until the press is difficult to close down, where I have to give it a good amount of pressure. There have been times when I've gone from a thicker item back to a thinner item and overtighten and the press popped back open, then I just reduce the pressure, and try again.

I hope this helps. There's no real science to it that I know or read of, more getting the feel for it.

There are times when folks transfers aren't adhering, and adding pressure gives them much better results, so looking at your work will help you know too, if you need more pressure. I haven't had issues with the way I do it... so maybe it will work for you as well, since we have the same press.



> and i'm using a shirt from alternative the basic crew but i also tried on a hanes and the mark was there not as much as for the alternative , and also i drop the time to 25 sec is it bad when there's still a little bit of ink in the trasnfer when you peel it?


Can you verify the temp your press is running at? This doesn't sound right at all.

I press JPSS at 375* for a full 30 seconds, have even gone to 35 seconds. After I press I peel, and give the shirt a gentle stretch and it goes right back under the press for a repress at 5 seconds. I don't get any scorching. I do use teflon sheets.

The shirts I like to press and have no trouble with are Gildans Ultra Blend and Hanes Beefy Tee. I stick with Gildans tho bc the Hanes is too thick to me. I also use Jerzees HW 5050, but like the Gildans fabric better, it's a bit thicker.


----------



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

hey thank you everybody lucky people who have the digital pressure thing!

anyways some how my press stop leaving yellow mark on my shirts! thank god but now i have another problem i change inks from claria from my 1400 to pigment ink from inkjetfly.com and my transfers are looking like this picture i uploaded and on the shirts it looks a little cracked what do you guys suggest???


----------



## denise817 (Apr 21, 2010)

My Geo Knight press does the exact same thing. It leaves a yellow square mark on the white shirt from the press. It's really frustrating! I don't know if it's too much pressure or to much time or what??? (i use JPSS 350 degrees, about 23 seconds, med-heavy pressure.) Sometime the yellowing fades, but other times it never goes away.


----------

